# HPA Motorsports Haldex Controller for MkIV R32 / Mk1 TT



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

The Haldex upgrade  has proven to be one of the most effective "fun-factor" mods for the R32. The Competition controller keeps you buttoned down even under braking…it's the competitive advantage any 4-Motion car needs on or off the track. It offers unmatched braking performance, corner entry and on throttle response at corner exit... *the way the car should have come from the factory…*










Visit our website or call us at 604.589.8520 for further information.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

In stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## ericgl (Apr 1, 2010)

Most of the info I've read regarding Haldex controllers refer to color; orange, blue, or whatever. How does your controller fit in?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ericgl said:


> Most of the info I've read regarding Haldex controllers refer to color; orange, blue, or whatever. How does your controller fit in?


 Our controller is "Stealth". We had many people ask for this colorless version to give their car a more OEM look. So we stuck with it. 

Our controller is the competition version, exclusive to HPA: 

*Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance. * 

Neither the Blue (sport) or Orange (competition) controllers have this feature.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IMs replied...:thumbup:


----------



## omerkm1 (Feb 23, 2010)

IMHO - This is a great product and the first mod I bought for my 01 TT225Q when I bought the car. Flawless performance and no, I didnt get a discount or work for HPA. Maybe they will offer me a job now though.... :laugh: 


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

omerkm1 said:


> This is a great product...Flawless performance


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance. *
> 
> Neither the Blue (sport) or Orange (competition) controllers have this feature.


i thought that was the only difference between the blue and the orange ??
(blue released , orange stayed locked)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ian c - U.K. said:


> i thought that was the only difference between the blue and the orange ??
> (blue released , orange stayed locked)


*Gen 1 controllers *

Blue is a subtle upgrade that was defined directly by Haldex themselves and marketed as their aftermarket upgrade.

HPA worked directly with Haldex engineers in the back roads of Northern BC to create a more aggressive and sportive solution. Due to a fight with EIP back in the days, who were the official Haldex importers, we had to create agent Orange to clearly differentiate this as an HPA private label solution. 

Since EIP went away, and HPA became an official distributor, we re released agent orange as the “competition” version. It is the only solution that will enable you to use the 4-motion for more rapid deceleration and will engage the rear end more precisely and immediately then any other solution


There is NO hopping, binding or negative impact on drivability with this solution, it will behave in low speed maneuvers identical to the OEM ro Haldex blue solution. It will simply outshine the rest under any other type of driving usage.

I hope this helps to clear the open questions on whats what for the Gen 1.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Inventory ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All controllers now in stock...IM or e-mail for a quote including shipping to your destination.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory arriving this week. E-mail for a quote...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex controllers now in stock. E-mail for a quote to your destination. :thumbup:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey can you quickly clarify when the rear axles will be engaged and when they will disengage? Does the car become full time awd? Or is it under load that the rear axles are engaged and not released until....?


----------



## gearheadzTV (Sep 15, 2009)

Nihuel said:


> Hey can you quickly clarify when the rear axles will be engaged and when they will disengage? Does the car become full time awd? Or is it under load that the rear axles are engaged and not released until....?


^^^^ this???


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

ditto. ^^^^^
Money in hand!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Worth every penny! Provided much needed grip during this years road rally in the rain to make the long stint non-nerve racking with an inch of standing water on the roadways. 



:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DeckManDubs said:


> Worth every penny! Provided much needed grip during this years road rally in the rain to make the long stint non-nerve racking with an inch of standing water on the roadways. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

*Reminder

U got 3 guys interested in understanding how it works, may b potential customers? :sly:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I read somewhere that if you applied the parking break at the rear axle will disengage is there any truth to that?


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

What haldex controller would I want for an 05' 3.2 TT with DSG???


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Nihuel said:


> Does the car become full time awd? Or is it under load that the rear axles are engaged and not released until....?


Have a look at this:










And a video:








Rford71 said:


> I read somewhere that if you applied the parking break at the rear axle will disengage is there any truth to that?


The HPA Competition controller will not disengage. We have a car in the shop here with the Blue "Sport" controller. We will use our AWD dyno to test this...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> What haldex controller would I want for an 05' 3.2 TT with DSG???


Gen.1 controller for this car...:beer:


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

so the car becomes all time awd?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Nihuel said:


> so the car becomes all time awd?


 Your car is FWD biased. This controller changes the way the rear wheels react under certain conditions, making the car behave more like a full time 4WD car...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

specialkane7 said:


> What an amazing upgrade! I kept loosing traction when in boost. Car would squat, the front would lift(I'm on air w/o e level sensors) and I'd just spin wheel. With this controller, that did not happen once this weekend at H2Oi. Amazing to feel the difference! Thanks HPA:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

E-mail or IM for special pricing...ask for the "*Vortex deal*"...


----------



## Nihuel (Mar 31, 2010)

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Nihuel said:


> PM'd


Replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you to everyone that has taken advantage of the "*Vortex Deal*" so far! :beer:

More inventory is on the way soon...and I have a couple *Gen.1* left on the shelf if you are interested. They will go quick...

E-mail or IM me for pricing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! More stock on the way...


----------



## gearheadmatt (Oct 13, 2011)

*???*



[email protected] said:


> Your car is FWD biased. This controller changes the way the rear wheels react under certain conditions, making the car behave more like a full time 4WD car...


makes it behave like full-time 4WD or full-time AWD??


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

gearheadmatt said:


> makes it behave like full-time 4WD or full-time AWD??


AWD.  Thank you for clarifying...


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Could you describe the characteristics when driving in the snow? 

I'm want to be able to get the rear end to kick out under acceleration. Currently, it just understeers and the rear end will only kick out if I pull the ebrake. I just want to have fun in the snow.  

My wife's 4WD Hyundai Tuscon was more fun in the snow last year.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

chads said:


> Could you describe the characteristics when driving in the snow?
> 
> I'm want to be able to get the rear end to kick out under acceleration. Currently, it just understeers and the rear end will only kick out if I pull the ebrake. I just want to have fun in the snow.
> 
> My wife's 4WD Hyundai Tuscon was more fun in the snow last year.


The car will transfer all available TQ to the rear and hold it there under brake application. So when you jump back on WOT, you will create an over steer condition if desired. It make the car rotate across front and rear axles if the driver requests this via throttle input.


----------



## chads (May 27, 2010)

Thanks :thumbup: I'm hoping to pick one up before winter hits.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

chads said:


> Thanks :thumbup: I'm hoping to pick one up before winter hits.


Just let us know. IM sent...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA Thanksgiving Weekend Black Friday Promotion


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

GOT R32? said:


> If you track your .:R, or you drive very "spirited" very often on back roads you have to get the Competition!!! It makes a world of difference right away!!!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.1 Controllers in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex configurations in stock and ready to ship. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

mfbmike said:


> Big props to HPA. :beer:
> 
> Really friendly, solid customer service both on this (Haldex) occasion and when I purchased the core interlock mount a few months ago. They really are just a phone call away.
> 
> Appreciate the help guys and can't wait to reap the benefits. Thanks again. :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...we will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ray32 said:


> great products! one of the few products i have from HPA and looking foward to add a few more...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> All Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...we will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HPA will *match* or *beat* all competitors' prices on *Haldex*...IM or e-mail me for a quote. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

UPS Canada is raising rates (dues to rising fuel costs) next week on Haldex Controllers (and other products shipped on "Air" service). Get your orders in before this Friday to save on shipping costs to the US and International destinations...

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Additional Haldex inventory arriving next week...thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_*Exclusive to HPA*_, Gen.1 "Competition" Controllers are back in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! E-mail me for a quote to your destination..._within North America or internationally_...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our Haldex offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_*Exclusive to HPA*_, Gen.1 "Competition" Controllers are back in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders! E-mail me for a quote to your destination..._within North America or internationally_...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders...inventory in stock and ready to ship...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_*Exclusive to HPA*_, Gen.1 "Competition" Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> ...can't wait to install mine...thanks again Darryl for the speedy processing


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

EsqR said:


> Just installed it today. Install was a cinch except that the short clip was a pain to get to. Very limited ability to really get on it after the install, but I could tell immediately that she was pushing a lot more from the rear. I gave it a few good 0-60 launches and it noticeably launched from the rear more and got off the line more quickly, transforming the launch of the car compared to stock launches (which had seemed to bog down at best). I'll start a proper thread and review when I get back from the mountains, but I'm already happy with it and can't wait to see how different twisty bits are with this upgrade. :thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...more inventory arriving for all applications/controller types next week...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

Any used controller for sale? My budget is very limited... 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

panakamana said:


> Any used controller for sale? My budget is very limited...
> 
> Thanks :beer:


We don't stock used controllers unfortunately...look for a private seller...:thumbup:


----------



## panakamana (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All backorders shipped (_check you e-mails for tracking information_). *E-mail* or *IM* me directly for quote to your destination...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_*Exclusive to HPA*_, Gen.1 "Competition" Controllers are in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

How does this affect mileage? What is the price of a single unit? Will the fluid need to be changed more often with this?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wrestler4life521 said:


> How does this affect mileage? What is the price of a single unit? Will the fluid need to be changed more often with this?


 Mileage will be affected slightly by the increased use of the rear wheels, but it is not significantly changed. Fluid changes/regular maintenance are the same as the OE controller (remember this is made by Haldex, same folks that make the stock unit). 

You can view pricing at: 

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Optimus812 said:


> Everyone, this upgrade in my opinion makes the car drive more neutral with more of a rear push coming out of turns and from a standstill. Easily one of my favorite upgrades I've done to the car, what a difference!!
> 
> Install was pretty straight forward, mine was spilling gear oil when we removed the old unit so we quickly had to swap the new controller in. Tighten two bolts, plug in the two connectors and good to go!


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...

Contact HPA directly for a quote for your 4Motion application...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Visit the Linden VW booth at Waterfest 18 for great deals on all of our HPA products.

*Waterfest 18 Flyer*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

IM or e-mail me for a quote on any of our *Haldex *offerings. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory of the *Gen.1 "Competition" Controller*, _exclusive to *HPA*_, arriving next week. :thumbup: 

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> More inventory of the *Gen.1 "Competition" Controller*, _exclusive to *HPA*_, arriving next week. :thumbup:


All backorders shipped! Check your inboxes for tracking information...:thumbup:

Considering one but haven't purchased yet? *IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

damn66 said:


> installed mine couple of days back. initial feel faster of the line, torque more fm the rear. fc no diff as yet :thumbup::laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More inventory of the *Gen.1 "Competition" Controller*, _exclusive to *HPA*_, arriving soon... :thumbup:

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

webcrawlr said:


> Out of all the mods I've done to date this ranks right at the top just behind a good set of summer tires. The difference was immediately noticeable. Those that have come from an AWD or RWD car previously will be like, "yeah, I remember this feeling". All those FWD tendencies and feelings are gone and bye bye to the horrendous off throttle turn in understeer. Keeping the rear wheels engaged FTW. :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, I've sent an e-mail a month ago to Darryl at HPA about my haldex controller and I still haven't gotten an answer. I get responses from you guys here on the forums but hardly ever in e-mail, so lets try my question again here:

My car lurches forwards when cutting the wheel all the way to the right or left and doing a slow circle. When I cut a corner tight and I've got the pedal down, the tires skip because the momentum of the car keeps it from lurching, so it understeers.


Darryl said he was going to look into it and he'd get back to me in a day or two. He said to shoot him an e-mail if I didn't hear from him because he gets swamped, so I did. I'd like to go back to PMs here on the forums because your track record with responding to them is much better than your record with e-mails. Please, contact me.:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Please, contact me.:wave:


IM Sent...:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...

Contact HPA directly for a quote for your 4Motion application...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

DG7Projects said:


> I have one and LOVE IT. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

RRRRR32 said:


> I gave my HPA Haldex controller a workout last weekend. Even the tightest and fastest corners are no drama. It makes me a bit afraid to find out where the limits are. Even when I drive aggressively - for me - the system makes me look good!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Gen.1 Competition units in stock and ready to ship...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

It's time to play "*beat the HPA web update*"...

Sadly, our price on the Gen.1 "Competition" units has gone up again...we are finalizing a price change that will take effect at week's end...

*Old Price $999.00
New Price $1099.00*

My suggestion - _for any of you on the fence about buying this, get your orders in ASAP. _

Give us a call with Visa/MC, or IM me your PayPal details, and we will get one out to you...

In stock and ready to ship, and remember, the "comp" version is _*exclusive*_ to HPA. :thumbup:


----------



## CupraDR (Feb 22, 2009)

Is that the price for the TT MK1 orange competition controller?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

CupraDR said:


> Is that the price for the TT MK1 orange competition controller?


We don't paint the "competition" units orange anymore, as we only sell one variety of the Gen.1...that is the price. Give me a call or e-mail if interested. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*Gen.1 "Competition" Controller*, _exclusive to *HPA*_, in stock and ready to ship... :thumbup:

*IM* or *e-mail me* for a quote to your destination. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

j.a.R. said:


> ...Competition controller installed today with a bunch of other goodies. My R is now officially 2++ Rad!!
> Thanks Darryl, you are the man!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

PDXA4 said:


> How reliable is the aftermarket controller (both for the switchable and competition versions)? Also what would the warranty coverage be?


Warranty on all of our Haldex offerings is 1 year. These units are manufactured/programmed by the same company that makes your OE controller. They are of equal reliability. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

More Haldex Controllers (all variations) on order...should be arriving mid-next week. :thumbup:

Get your orders in ahead of time to guarantee you receive one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you for your orders!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ray32 said:


> 4 years, so far so good...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jkalinowski423 (Sep 13, 2012)

*Pricing And Shipping*

I am interested in your product please send me info on pricing and shipping to east Tennessee. 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jkalinowski423 said:


> I am interested in your product please send me info on pricing and shipping to east Tennessee.
> 
> Thank you


IM sent...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

*HPA Black Friday / Cyber Monday Sale*

Additional unadvertised discounts...*IM* or *e-mail* for details...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex variations in stock and ready to ship...*IM* or *e-mail* for a quote to your destination...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All Haldex controllers in stock and ready to ship.  

Great time to pick one up before the Holidays (and while we still have stock )...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

_HPA will be closing Friday, December 21st for the holiday break, re-opening for business on Thursday, January 3rd..._

Gen.1 Haldex "Competition" controllers are in stock and ready to ship! Send me an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote with shipping to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Happy New Year!

_The Competition Haldex controllers are *exclusive to HPA*, and ship worldwide!_

Send us an *e-mail* or *IM*, and I'll get you a quote including shipping to your destination...:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

sentari said:


> I found NO loss in MPG on the highway after 5-6 tests...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ignitionlive said:


> My shop is ordering one of your Gen4 hard wired switchables for me today!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Haldex FAQ


----------



## Matt_B (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, so I have the blue unit already. 
Am I really going to notice the difference in the competition one? 

Let me know how much including postage to the UK


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Matt_B said:


> Ok, so I have the blue unit already.
> Am I really going to notice the difference in the competition one?
> 
> Let me know how much including postage to the UK


 IM sent with quote.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

All IMs and e-mails replied...:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

wayneGTI said:


> I've put about 10k miles on my R with the Haldex controller from HPA, and thought I'd post up my thoughts on it so far.
> Went with the wireless switchable controller and only take it out of race mode every so often on longer highway trips. Other than that, it stays in race mode all the time. Lost a couple MPGs in fuel economy in race mode, but nothing that bothers me all that much.
> 
> One of my concerns was winter driving, this is a non-issue for sure. The car still performs well in race mode in snow/ice, and switching off ESC just increases the fun factor if you have space to play around in.
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kacz07 (Mar 4, 2012)

Have a BNIB blue unit. Wondering the differences and if I should sell and get your stealth upgrade.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Kacz07 said:


> Have a BNIB blue unit. Wondering the differences and if I should sell and get your stealth upgrade.
> 
> Thanks!


The HPA "Comp" unit provides the distinct advantage of not disengaging the rear end under a touch of the brake. There are many circumstances when this will work to your advantage, depending of course on how you drive the car (and if you track the car as well).

The whole purpose of an aftermarket controller would be to have the rear wheels engaged as often as possible, so...


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

blue is minimum, i have blue, orange is what i would get next time

and i think it should have come orange from vwa


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

rburt said:


> and i think it should have come orange from vwa


Interesting...


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

Do I need to have a professional install this or is it pretty simple and straight fwd?

Also is it by chance going to go on sale anytime soon? Or maybe free shipping?

What if we get a group buy going on here? 
10 sales and you give us $100 off each?
Or kick down free shipping?

Whatcha think?

1. ChubbaDub :wave:
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ChubbaDub said:


> Do I need to have a professional install this or is it pretty simple and straight fwd?


Sending IM. One of the more straight forward installs...we only charge 1 hour labor at HPA for this job...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Darkstar1 said:


> We've been getting a lot of snow lately here in Minnesota. I gotta say that the competition haldex controller is AWESOME!!! I feel like I have total control no matter what. Leaving trucks in the dust is so much fun! Maybe they just don't suspect the mk4 R. Hahaha. Traction control off! And let the rear end hang out. When I want it to straighten out it comes right back, even without getting out of the throttle. Anyways just thought I'd let you know


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Lucky Daddy said:


> Thanks guys...I'm looking forward to installing it...


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

Any chance some controllers will come back in stock for sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

ThatredHead said:


> Any chance some controllers will come back in stock for sale?


 Still a chance, yes. E-mail me at [email protected], and I'll put you on e-mail notification for when we get an update. 

:thumbup:


----------



## ThatredHead (Apr 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Still a chance, yes. E-mail me at [email protected], and I'll put you on e-mail notification for when we get an update.
> 
> :thumbup:


 E-mail sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Mk1 TT Forum:

As many of you have noticed, this thread has not been very active the past few months. We have been sold out of Gen.1 Haldex COMP controllers for months now, becuase of a worldwide stock shortage at VW. After collecting e-mails/IMs for months now, I have an update!

UPDATE:

We have just learned that Haldex / Borg-Warner has allotted a total of 15 Gen.1 Haldex “Competition” controllers for HPA, due to arrive next week (I have a tracking number, it’s a sure thing).

These will be the LAST Gen.1 controllers released by Haldex for the Mk4 R32, Mk1 Audi TT, and Audi A3/S3 (8L), due to an inventory shortage at VW (which I have likely already explained to many of you).

To secure these last 15 controllers, HPA had to pay a premium cost per unit, over and above our previous costing. Because of this, each controller from this final shipment will be offered at a price of *US$1599.00 + shipping*. This is still cheaper than a replacement OE Haldex at your local dealer, and full value considering the benefit this controller provides for the 4motion system in your car.

No other vendors will be receiving any more of these controllers. They are exclusive to HPA, and will be the last produced worldwide.

*THE FIRST 15 PAYMENTS for these controllers we process will claim these units.*

Canadian/US orders can be paid by calling HPA directly with a Visa/MC, or via personalized PayPal request (forward me your PayPal e-mail and contact phone number).

International orders can be paid by personalized PayPal request (forward me your PayPal e-mail and contact phone number) or Bank Wire Transfer (details to be provided by e-mail).

Shipping quotes can be provided quickly upon request.

Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] for more information. :beer:

I look forward to hearing from you. These will not last! Contact me as soon as you can.

Regards,


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

How does the Comp 1 controller compare to this: http://www.ebay.de/itm/4-Motion-Hal...le_ohne_Strassenzulassung&hash=item2a2d6d4b80


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Almost twice as much as what some retailers sold upgraded controllers for?!?!?!?! Guess I'll never get to feel the difference. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

That Ebay item is a stand alone controller, you use that when your ECU or system in the car does not support the Haldex system.

IE no ABS/ESP system to integrate into such as the AWD Corrado we are currently building. It will not be a replacement for a competition unit. Your OE programming is much more capable than that unit is at controlling the rear end. 

This unit is far more than the 'blue' controller. But you'll start to see all Gen1 controllers going away here in the very very very near future. 

So far we only have a few left, over half were sold in the first hour of this post!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

vr6fanatic said:


> There is a shortage on this particular part. I'm sure Darryl will chime and shed some light.


I wish I had some light to shed...:banghead:

Still no word from VW on whether or not these will be supplied to the aftermarket ever again...

Best I can do is ask you to e-mail me to be put on a notification list if anything changes...:wave:


----------

